# Ford Ends SVT Program



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/clas...0,5611100.story?coll=orl-automotive-headlines


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Bummer, thanks for the article. Good info to know.:cheers


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Not a Ford man myself, but I agree that this sucks. I'm hoping the pendulum hasn't shifted away from performance like in the early '70s.

If it has, hang onto your Goats!


----------



## NurkVinny (Feb 19, 2006)

"As of April 1st"...

Hmm. Hell of a way to bring out a 550hp April Fool's joke.

:cheers


----------



## venommaxr33 (Sep 14, 2005)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/classified/automotive/orl-nuts0206mar02,0,5611100.story

here's another link to the article


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Once again, not a big ford fan but thats ALL they really have going for them as far as what I like. A sad day indeed.


----------



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

Kinda happy they ended the program, no more SVT Mustangs then, the only for i would ever buy would have to be the newer MACH 1, and just beacuse i like the MAchs


----------

